# My cockatiel wont stop screeching



## jlballantyne (Jan 5, 2009)

We recently got a new puppy and ever since she came a long my cockatiel won't stop screeching. we have tried giving him attention and new toys but he won't entertain any of it and the only time he stops is if i go up to him and scratch his head, even putting his cover over does not stop it. It's driving us all mad!!!! it's been 3 weeks now and he still had not calmed down, the puppy just ignores him but it can be deafening at times, any ideas????????


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Oooh sympathies, what about ear plugs??

i would guess he's probably a bit jealous, i hope some one can offer you a solution.


----------



## Jez (Jan 19, 2009)

You need to ignore him when he is noisy and only give him his scratch or treat when he is quiet. If you do give him attention when he screams you are rewarding his gad behaviour.

It wont be a quick fix but will work. Also some new toys, chews etc, may distract him.

We are currently training a young Macaw and if she screams we just ignore her, it is working well.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

why is he screaming the 1st thing to work out is the cause. If he gets too noisey like people have said ignore him if it continues you could try covering his cage with a blanket then when hes quiet stay quiet yourself then remove the cover and praise him for his good behaviour. Is your bird getting enough sleep since the puppy came is he aloud outside time? was he before hand? he might see the puppy as a bad thing. Good luck


----------



## jlballantyne (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi

Thanks for the comments

Covering him does not make any difference he just screeches even louder. I think he is Jealous!!! When i first got him 10 years ago he was very noisy but quietened down after while, he used to screech every time i went out of the room and was always noisy at other peoples houses. It seems like he has gone back to that stage again, every time i walk out of the room he starts the screeching and sometimes even when i am in the room and not directly next to him. We have not changed his routine since the puppy came along, he used to come out of the cage alot but ever since he got older he gets very distressed by coming out and prefers to stay in his cage, we take him out on occasions but he gets very upset when we do. 
I have tried with new toys and treats but he won't entertain any of them, he ignores the toys and won't eat the treats.

:blink:


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

My cockatiel screeches if any of my dogs move while in the same room as Joey, and also if oh gets up to go to loo , so we have moved him to another room as it was every time the dogs moved and we thought he may be frightend hes 29yrs old and always had dogs around but my two are still puppies and do go to smell him then he screeches even louder, at night we cover him with a dark blanket and that seems to quiet him, we are not sure if its jealous or fright , as we think the dogs must look massive to him. but the blanket seems to work for us.


----------

